# The creek behind my apt.



## keiraliang (Apr 14, 2010)

Turtle is Peeking on me. make sure I don't do something weird. 













Turtlessss~~


----------



## terryo (Apr 14, 2010)

That's so cool. Do you go down there a feed them?


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 14, 2010)

Aww great pics


----------



## keiraliang (Apr 14, 2010)

ThankS!

Yeah! I would go there and feed them sometimes. Take some pictures too!  I just can't get a good picture of those turtles, they are always hiding and peeking on me, see what I am doing! hehe


----------



## dmmj (Apr 14, 2010)

maybe you should nickname him " peeping tom"


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 15, 2010)

I guess that's one reason they have survived on this planet so long...a healthy sense of caution about revealing themselves to other creatures.


----------

